

Show HN: Future Products (hypejar.com) - gqgy

Hello HN, we are hypejar.com. In a few weeks, we will be launching a site that makes it easy for you to find information about products soon releasing. We will be the largest and most extensive source of information on upcoming products on the internet.<p>Also, we believe that it would be useful for all of us to know what the levels of anticipation are for those upcoming products. As such, we hope that our concept of “hype” will reveal to all of you the level of demand in the market for various products.<p>In anticipation of our impending launch, we invite you to follow us on Twitter (@hypejar) and like us on Facebook (facebook.com/hypejar). Before we launch, we hope to provide you with tidbits of cool information about future products.
======
gqgy
Clickable: <http://www.hypejar.com>

Clickable: <http://www.twitter.com/hypejar>

Clickable: <http://www.facebook.com/hypejar>

------
wonjun
This is something I've been looking for. I can't wait for the launch!! I
really like your logo.

